# Buffalo wing sauce venison snack sticks



## andy riley (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't know if anyone has made these before, but I didn't find any in a search, although it seems like someone should have tried it by now. So I did and they're great! Everyone loves them, even my wife, who usually doesn't like hot spicy food at all.

I used a basic snack stick recipe I got from this site which is a good one although I don't remember who posted it. I changed it a little. I'm not sure yet if all the ingredients are really needed because the wing sauce overpowers most of it , I think. These are sweet with a little heat.

I used 4 lbs venison ground and 2lb of fatty pork.

2 1/2T salt

1tsp cure#1

2 1/2T powdered dextrose

1 1/2 cups brown sugar

1/2tsp apple liquid smoke

1 1/2tsp celery powder

1 1/2tsp nutmeg

2tsp cayenne pepper

1/2 tsp cinnamon  ( I read it takes some of the bitterness of cayenne away)

1/4 cup water

1/2 cup non fat dry milk

12oz of buffalo wing sauce (this was a random guess)

I stuffed them into 23mm collagen casings

BTW: I seems to me that how hot these are perceived to be is based on each persons tolerance to spices. I think they are hot, but a lot of other people don't. I'm just sayin'. Temper your expectations maybe. Like I said though, everyone really liked them.

Sorry for no Q view. Currently, I have 10lbs of skinless smoked venison sausage in the smoker stuffed in 31mm cellulose casings and made with hot dog/weiner seasoning I got from the Sausage Maker. Another experiment. I'm calling it sausage because I didn't emulsify the meat.


----------

